# Help me decide



## mlctvt (Oct 26, 2015)

I finally went back out on a few mountain bike rides, my first time in over 18 years. I used my old 1994 Specialized Rockhopper A1FS, a relic or antique by todays standards.
 The first time was with a buddy for just 4-5 miles on some pretty technical single track then a group ride at night for 10 miles of moderately technical trails. Riding at night was great but since I'm rusty and I was on a 26" wheeled bike ( I was the only one in the group of 12 not riding a fat bike or 29er) I was getting slowed down in rock gardens that everyone else was riding through real fast. I ended up being the slowest guy in the group. 
If I'm going to continue to ride with this group I need a new bike. One of the guys in the group works at a bike shop, he offered to sell me his 2012 Spec Carbon 29er for $1900, this bike was about $4K new  http://specialized.com/us/en/bikes/archive/2012/stumpjumper/stumpjumperexpertcarbonevor29
He's converted it to 2X10 with all SRAM X0. It's in mint shape with low miles. 

But I think I want a fat bike-I know it's a totally different bike. But with it I could ride all winter. For the type of riding I think I'll be doing the fat bike will be fine. I'm never going to get into very technical single track. I just want to get out in late fall and winter for low mile rides in the woods. I can get Bikes Direct Night Train Bullet with Bluto and tubeless Mule Fut rims for $1799 shipped. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fat-bikes/fat-bikes-nighttrain-bluto-fatbike.htm. This bike gets great reviews.

All of my friends with fat bikes love them, most haven't ridden their other bikes since buying the fat bike!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't know anything about fat bikes, and I've never had any personal experience with bikesdirect.com, but from what I've seen online they can be hit or miss.  It seems like they're a much better deal for those who can work on their own bikes.


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 27, 2015)

I do all my own work, I like working on bikes. I've never brought any bike to a bike shop for repair, ever.   
I ordered the BikesDirect Night Train Bullet. The reviews are great , the specs are great, the prices great. It's got the RockShox Bluto fork. I'm also getting a 29er wheelset with the correct hubs so I can run 29x2.2 to 29x3 tires in summer. It'll be like 2 bikes in 1.
 I could also run 27.5+ if I wanted.
I've hear that BD is hit or miss too. When I get it I'll take whole bike apart and lube, tighten and adjust everything to spec.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> I do all my own work, I like working on bikes. I've never brought any bike to a bike shop for repair, ever.
> I ordered the BikesDirect Night Train Bullet. The reviews are great , the specs are great, the prices great. It's got the RockShox Bluto fork. I'm also getting a 29er wheelset with the correct hubs so I can run 29x2.2 to 29x3 tires in summer. It'll be like 2 bikes in 1.
> I could also run 27.5+ if I wanted.
> I've hear that BD is hit or miss too. When I get it I'll take whole bike apart and lube, tighten and adjust everything to spec.



Sounds like it should be a good deal for you!  I do all my work myself too, I enjoy working on my bike almost as much as riding it.  A lot of the complaints I see online for BD are things that a competent wrench could probably adjust/fix themselves without much effort.  I think part of the problem is that they sell a lot to people just getting into the sport, who don't know what to do when it's not perfect out of the box.  Let us know how it looks when you get it!


----------

